

Migrating Github Projects to HTTPS - bonzoesc
http://blog.brycekerley.net/post/1609476959/migrating-github-projects-to-https

======
Dobbs
What is the advantage of using https over ssh?

All I can see is being on a foreign computer. When on a foreign computer I
generally don't even have git so why bother.

~~~
bryanlarsen
The big advantage comes when the URL is public somehow - like with git
submodules. The http/https URL works for both read-only and read-write users
unlike git:// or git@ URL's.

The disadvantage is that http/https can only be pushed to by users who have
git 1.7.

~~~
schacon
technically, it's 1.6.6 and above, just to be pedantic, but quite a number of
people are at that now, it's nearly a year old now.

------
cmelbye
_1: Github crew, can we get a way to use our API token or some other revokable
token as a password for HTTPS repo operations? I appreciate that anything
involving “revokable tokens” is really hard to make a decent UI for, but it
just feels bad keeping that in my .netrc file._

Isn't this exactly how their regular SSH access works? If you don't want an
SSH key to work anymore, just remove it from GitHub.

~~~
bonzoesc
It is; however:

* sometimes ssh is blocked

* HTTPS can be used to pull from public projects anonymously, or without configuration; the same URL can then be used later to push.

* HTTPS also works just fine without any configuration or password storage, it just nags you for a username and password if it needs it

------
santry
> git pull origin master

I think in general, as well as this particular case, it would be better to do

    
    
      git fetch origin
    

One doesn't always want to merge from the remote branch.

------
xiongchiamiov
Apparently, javascript is necessary to view the code snippets.

While I'm ok with that, it'd be nice to have a <noscript> section saying so,
rather than just having large chunks of your content missing.

